# Count down to Biltmore..



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

General Beauregard and I will be heading out on the road Thursday morning for our first 50 at the Biltmore estate outside Asheville NC. As ready as we will ever be.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gorgeous place from what I have heard... and a great place to try a new distance.

Can't wait for your ride report!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck Joe.....hope you enjoy the ride and bring back the blue......


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What a gorgeous place for a ride. Good luck!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Good luck Joe!!

(As a musician, I feel that I should actually tell you to break a leg. It is considered bad luck to tell a musician good luck.)


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Have a great time! Are you taking a camera to do some filming? i sure would like to see that place...and the countryside you are traveling thru.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

joe, waiting on a ride report!!

hopefully you are an official endurance rider now!!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Good luck! My sister in law lived in Asheville for a while and when we visited the Biltmore (and ate at the resteraunt that used to be the stables) all I could think about was galloping over those hills!Hope you guys have a fantastic ride!!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Well? How did it go?


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Well? How did it go?


+1 Inquiring minds wanna know.

Maybe Joe's been wiped out and asleep since.........:lol:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

He's posted in a couple of other forum topics.....

Hope he's alright and had a great time.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> He's posted in a couple of other forum topics.....
> 
> Hope he's alright and had a great time.


I'm just joking. I would have been exhausted after riding 25 miles.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well I was hoping to have something positive to report, was pretty upset with myself, simple matter was I rode too fast, way too fast came into the first vet check too fast and was simply over time on pulse down. Felt terrible let my horse down. Did have fun on the first loop,, so then looked for a way to redeem my self and headed to Leatherwood mt this weekend.
OMG what a horrendous tough trail, the second yellow loop liked to killed both of us. Back at camp I hear the other riders saying it was harder than the OD. Was almost nowhere I could make up any time only managed about 4.2 mph on that loop. Bo was a hero though ate and drank the whole day. Pulsed down right away at both vet checks headed out to third loop and we were done, ended up leading him jogging walking climbing for about 5 miles, came in to finish about 9 hours, chilled out 500 yards from finnish line at the creek with lots of wet clover and grass, took off halter and let him munch for 20 minutes, walked in for an official finish of 9:21 came through the final check alive and well on the Leatherwood 50.

Think I will be looking for some flat rides for awhile.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well at least you know what to expect for next time. Well done regardless of the outcome!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe, you didn't let him down. You can't win every race. As far as Bo know, he did win. He had a great time I am sure. Hang in there.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Joe, you didn't let him down...it is a learning process. At least you finished!!! I didn't even hardly get out the door! Keep at it and I'll cheer you on:lol: heck, I am thrilled that I made a 1.8 mile ride yesterday. I haven't been able to ride due to weather, other folks getting sick, work....rode by myself and will continue to gain confidence in me AND The Biscuit! I know you ride by yourself all the time so I am going to take a page out of your book and go it alone!! 

Hopefully the next ride will be a little smoother - you will know what to expect and will train with that in mind.

Cheers!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> well I was hoping to have something positive to report, was pretty upset with myself, simple matter was I rode too fast, way too fast came into the first vet check too fast and was simply over time on pulse down. Felt terrible let my horse down. Did have fun on the first loop,, so then looked for a way to redeem my self and headed to Leatherwood mt this weekend.
> OMG what a horrendous tough trail, the second yellow loop liked to killed both of us. Back at camp I hear the other riders saying it was harder than the OD. Was almost nowhere I could make up any time only managed about 4.2 mph on that loop. Bo was a hero though ate and drank the whole day. Pulsed down right away at both vet checks headed out to third loop and we were done, ended up leading him jogging walking climbing for about 5 miles, came in to finish about 9 hours, chilled out 500 yards from finnish line at the creek with lots of wet clover and grass, took off halter and let him munch for 20 minutes, walked in for an official finish of 9:21 came through the final check alive and well on the Leatherwood 50.
> 
> Think I will be looking for some flat rides for awhile.


Something to be said for coming in alive & well! Bravo "to finish is to win"

I am looking for flat trails too for a start and don't want to travel to Florida to find them- was the Bitmore relatively flat?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

No the let down part was the first ride at Biltmore estate, where we got pulled at the first check.

I think at Leatherwood we did everything we could to finish. He was a hero and we did it together.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> No the let down part was the first ride at Biltmore estate, where we got pulled at the first check.
> 
> I think at Leatherwood we did everything we could to finish. He was a hero and we did it together.


Congrats on conquering Leatherwood!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> walked in for an official finish of 9:21 came through the final check alive and well on the Leatherwood 50.
> 
> Think I will be looking for some flat rides for awhile.



I was hoping that was your name on the results for the Leatherwood ride that I saw. Congrats, that is one tough trail!!

As everyone else said, use Biltmore as a learning experience. Keep learning and making what you do better for your horse and nothing is wasted. And thank you for sharing, as that can help others from making the same mistakes!!


----------

